# pkg.FreeBSD.org builds



## dareni (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,

I just downloaded http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/xorg-server-1.14.7_6,1.txz

Untarred and ran

`./usr/local/bin/Xorg -version`

and got:


```
X.Org X Server 1.14.7
Release Date: 2014-06-05
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p20 amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD minib.localdomain 10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 19 September 2015  01:50:47AM
```

For the latest packages should the build machine version now be 10.2 not 10.1?
Just asking because the latest x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics from packages did not detect my touch pad  and only seems to work if I boot the old 10.1 kernel. If I boot the 10.2 kernel, synaptics works if I boot 10.2 with synaptics built on 10.2. Or am I missing something?

Thanks,

Daren.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 25, 2015)

Packages are built on the oldest supported release and new releases maintain the same ABI.  So unless a package has a kernel component it should just work.  If that's not the case, open a PR for the package at https://bugs.FreeBSD.org/bugzilla/.


----------

